# Yosemite Photo Contest



## joehenderson (May 16, 2009)

Yosemite Pines RV and Family Lodging has launched an online photo contest for vacationers to the Yosemite National Park area, with free lodging being offered as prizes each month. The family-oriented property is located in Groveland, California, just a few miles from the park's West entrance on Highway 120.

Now you can engage in a friendly photo competition with family and friends with Yosemite photographs or photographs of your stay at Yosemite Pines RV and Family Lodging. Imagine having all or part of your Yosemite vacation lodging paid for because of the Yosemite Park or Yosemite Pines photos you took! 

Many visitors to Yosemite National Park take beautiful Yosemite photographs each year, and the Yosemite Pines photo contest will give vacationers an opportunity to show off their work. Each month, judges in the contest will select first, second and third place winners to receive a gift certificate to be redeemed for lodging at Yosemite Pines RV and Family Lodging. And their winning photos will be displayed on the Yosemite Pines RV and Family Lodging web site. At the discretion of the judges, photos not selected as winners will be displayed in monthly galleries on the site.

As an option, photo contest entrants, can also send along short stories of 300 words or less describing their stay at Yosemite Pines, their visit to Yosemite National Park, or a few words telling about shooting the photos they entered in the contest. These optional stories may also be published on the web site here along with the submitted photos.

With its location close to the park, Yosemite Pines RV and Family Lodging offers numerous photographic opportunities on its property in the Sierra foothills. Visitors can choose to snap their contest images in and around Yosemite Pines, or venture out to Yosemite National Park on a day trip to capture dramatic images of Yosemite Valley, Yosemite Falls, El Capitan, Half Dome, or any other scene that fills their camera's viewfinder.

To enter the Yosemite Pines RV and Family Lodging photo contest, photographers can email up to five images to the email address specified on the contest page of the Yosemite Pines web site. For complete details, rules and contest instructions, visit the website.

About Yosemite Pines RV Resort & Family Lodging: Yosemite Pines is an RV resort, campground, and lodge located near Yosemite National Park. Yosemite Pines offers Yosemite camping near Yosemite National Park with full hook-up RV and campsites. Yosemite Pines also offers Yosemite lodging and cabins near Yosemite National Park with cabin and yurt rentals. Amenities include a clubhouse, gold mine, gold panning, petting zoo, swimming pool, hiking trail, general store, childrens playground, horseshoe pit, and volleyball.

For additional information regarding Yosemite Pines RV Resort & Family Lodging please contact:
*Yosemite Pines RV Resort & Family Lodging*
20450 Old Highway 120
Groveland, California 95321
(209) 962-7690
yosemite@yosemitepinesrv.com
http://www.yosemitepinesrv.com


----------

